# I just have to say this....



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

OUCH my (.)(.)s HURT!!!!    REALLY hurt!!!!!!!!!!

I dont know whether its the injections of hormones, or the fact I may have O'd 2 eggs or what, but I NEVER get sore B00bs like this, man I can barely lie on them to go to sleep!

They definitely feel bigger too (and believe me thats quite an achievement!) but DH swears they are exactly same as always.  Maybe its cos Im wearing smaller clothes they just FEEL bigger?  I dunno.

God, I really hope I get a BFP this month and make this suffering worth while!   Its not the nips that are sore, they are fine, its all the rest, even just going down stairs makes them ache  

Oh, and to just add the icing on the cake, the last 3 days has seen me sprout a face full of acne after being clear skinned for over a month - now thats seriously not fair  

Ok, whinge over!  Just had to get that off my chest - so to speak  

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Witchie Poo Cat. 

I'm not on the same treatment nor at the same stage in my cycle, but 1st 2 days of AF this month I have been feeling the same. My breasts feel as heavy as watermelons and have been so sore I've had to hold them whilst walking up and down stairs, and my face is FULL of really sore red acne. It's awful and I feel like I can't go out. I mean you'd look a bit odd having to hold your (.)(.) to walk wouldn't you?   I've never experienced this so far on the Clomid - what's it all about?

It's got to be worth it in the end right?

Hope you get your BFP  

Rosie. x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie -  that it works for you....   you SO deserve a BFP.

Love and Hugs

SarahXXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I do that too Tina, hold on to them! Big (.)(.) are not good when they hurt!

 Witchie   

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Witchie


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for all the   girls.

well today i woke up with the trademark sore boobs but also some stomach cramps too.  they didnt last long, maybe 5 mins or so and after some rubbing of my belly they soon eased. not sure if its something or nothing.  last time I had similar pains I thought it was my "congestion pains" and turned out to be O pains! haha  So i cant be relied upon to judge where the pains in my own body are coming from!  think i will stick with the bowel pains for now, dont want to build my hopes up too much. xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Witchie stay positive hun. and if it is any consolation I have just had a bout of the worst spots ever. Like being a teenager again without the fun!!!!

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Witchie

Sending you loads of positive vibes   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks girls.  Not had any further symptoms all day so assuming it wasnt anything to get excited about  

While waiting on the gas man to turn up I actually counted my spots (i know, what an exciting life I lead!).  Anyway, was spot free at the weekend and now have 22 spots mostly on my chin and forehead!!    Coooome on, thats soooooo not fair.  I wore a polo neck jumper today so I could at least hide half of them when the gas man came  

will keep you girls all posted. xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Witchie,

Good luck for this month        

My boobs are very sore too!! i know what you mean about just going down stairs!! OUCH!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck witchie
   
   
​


----------

